# *Released* Dicky Deegan's Uilleann Pipes sample library



## d.healey (Mar 23, 2016)

Hi guys and gals,

The second sample library in our Celtic instruments collection is now available.

*Main Features*

5 NKIs: Standard D, Untamed D, Standard C#, Untamed C#, Bag & Bellows sounds.
3 Microphone positions
Control over the volume of the individual pipes (drones, regulators, chanter)
Formant correct slides (up to a whole tone)
Legato scripting
3 x Random round robin (using adjacent samples, except for the drones)
Velocity responsive toggle key switches (details in the user guide)
1.2GB (approx.) download size
*Currently on sale for £25/$35* (usual price is £35/$49).

Lots of info at the http://xtant-audio.com/product/dicky-deegans-uilleann-pipes/ (website) and in the user guide. Feel free to ask questions.

*GUI*





*Demos*


*Walkthrough & Performance Video*


----------



## Sid Francis (Mar 24, 2016)

Fantastic, I am in. Would you be so kind to show a pic of the range of the instrument? And did you sample the somehow lilting vibrato of the pipes? I heard a slight vibrato sometimes in the (reverb washed) demos but it was quite shy...


----------



## Dr.Quest (Mar 24, 2016)

Sounds great! Seems you got that bend/slide to notes that my other ones are missing. Looks like a must buy.


----------



## AVaudio (Mar 24, 2016)

Sid Francis said:


> Fantastic, I am in. Would you be so kind to show a pic of the range of the instrument? And did you sample the somehow lilting vibrato of the pipes? I heard a slight vibrato sometimes in the (reverb washed) demos but it was quite shy...



Hi there! The vibrato can be a lot more prominent, I only pushed it halfway up on the intro. It's very playable and certainly the bends/slides are very realistic and easy to achieve with a dedicated tool.

Aleix


----------



## d.healey (Mar 24, 2016)

Sid Francis said:


> Fantastic, I am in. Would you be so kind to show a pic of the range of the instrument? And did you sample the somehow lilting vibrato of the pipes? I heard a slight vibrato sometimes in the (reverb washed) demos but it was quite shy...


As Aleix has indicated the vibrato is dynamically controlled via the mod-wheel, it's not recorded. However, without giving too much away, there are some patches included that we are calling "untamed" and these have more recorded vibrato as well as the mod-wheel vibrato.

This is the D instrument's range, there is also a C# set. The yellow keys control the drones (toggle on/off), the green keys are the regulators (including double bass regulator), the blue keys are the chanter.

The regulators are mapped one octave below their sounding pitch so that we could fit the chanter in its correct place. Some notes on the tenor and baritone regulators are the same so we've included both of them and you can select which pipe's sample is triggered using velocity.


----------



## slavedave (Mar 24, 2016)

I already own the Bela D Celtic Anthology Uilleann Pipes and play them with my EWI4000s breath controller. Many of the articulations are keyswitched (that don't translate to playability on the EWI which is played like a wind instrument with a few extra CC controllers outside of the breath control on CC2). Are you able to select CC numbers for expression / volume in this instrument? Are the articulations selectable outside of keyswitches e.g. by mod wheel or another controller? Thanks.

P.S it sounds lovely!


----------



## d.healey (Mar 24, 2016)

slavedave said:


> I already own the Bela D Celtic Anthology Uilleann Pipes and play them with my EWI4000s breath controller. Many of the articulations are keyswitched (that don't translate to playability on the EWI which is played like a wind instrument with a few extra CC controllers outside of the breath control on CC2). Are you able to select CC numbers for expression / volume in this instrument? Are the articulations selectable outside of keyswitches e.g. by mod wheel or another controller? Thanks.
> 
> P.S it sounds lovely!



Hi, I always try to make instruments as performable as possible as I'm not a fan of key switches when they can be avoided. There are no key switched articulations in this instrument everything is designed to be played, with the script and programming reacting to the performance - so playing in an overlapped style triggers legato, playing at a higher velocity triggers a harder attack etc.

Like the Irish whistles the uilleann pipes really only have one dynamic - loud. Although there is control over the colour of the chanter's notes, especially the attack, depending on if it is played on or off the knee - in our instrument that's achieved via velocity. Unlike the real instrument we've included knobs to control the volume of each of the pipes and these knobs can be automated with Kontakt's standard CC automation (right click on a knob, select automation, and move a controller) so you can control the instrument's volume using any CC you'd like - but remember that although we've included it a real piper couldn't do it.

The vibrato is mod-wheel controlled, the slides are activated with either CC64 or using the pitch bender (there are differences between these types of slides that you can read about in the user guide when the library is available) - neither of these CCs are editable from the GUI.


----------



## Sid Francis (Mar 24, 2016)

You are mean! You cost me money!  All answers "yes", all problems solved: need it!  

Thank you for the quick enlightenment.


----------



## Daryl (Mar 24, 2016)

d.healey said:


> Like the Irish whistles the uilleann pipes really only have one dynamic - loud.


That's true. We recorded one last year, and I had to leave the building just to escape it.


----------



## chimuelo (Mar 24, 2016)

Awesomeness.
A great day here at VI.


----------



## d.healey (Mar 25, 2016)

The library is now available - that was fast wasn't it!  I've updated the original post.


----------



## fiestared (Mar 25, 2016)

d.healey said:


> The library is now available - that was fast wasn't it!  I've updated the original post.


Hi David,
Your demos sound great, so I'll buy it. I tried the "Share and get a special discount on your order" with fb and nothing happens ? Any idea...Thanks F.red


----------



## d.healey (Mar 25, 2016)

fiestared said:


> Hi David,
> Your demos sound great, so I'll buy it. I tried the "Share and get a special discount on your order" with fb and nothing happens ? Any idea...Thanks F.red


Thanks for letting me know, I've sent you a PM


----------



## Sid Francis (Mar 25, 2016)

Bought it! Unfortunately no user guide: the link above gives a 404? Since I am "I-forget-everything-in-a-minute" years old I would prefer to save one in my instrument folder.


----------



## d.healey (Mar 25, 2016)

Sid Francis said:


> Bought it! Unfortunately no user guide: the link above gives a 404? Since I am "I-forget-everything-in-a-minute" years old I would prefer to save one in my instrument folder.


Sorry, I forgot to make the link public! The user guide link should be working now.

Update: Based on your suggestion to have an offline copy of the user guide I've added a button at the bottom of each document on our website where you can download a PDF. It messes with the formatting a bit but hopefully I'll be able to improve this in the future.


----------



## Sid Francis (Mar 25, 2016)

Thank you for the quick help


----------



## resound (Mar 25, 2016)

Cool library!


----------



## d.healey (Mar 26, 2016)

resound said:


> Cool library!


Thanks!


----------



## d.healey (Mar 30, 2016)

Hi Guys & Gals,

Just a little reminder for those of you who'd like to take advantage of the intro sale that it's ending soon.


----------



## lucky909091 (Mar 30, 2016)

I played around with this instrument and I can recommend the library and the support as well.


----------



## Quasar (Mar 30, 2016)

These pipes are great. Purchased. Thank you.


----------



## mickeyl (Mar 30, 2016)

Got 'em as well, really dope stuff!


----------



## d.healey (Mar 30, 2016)

mickeyl said:


> Got 'em as well, really dope stuff!





Tugboat said:


> These pipes are great. Purchased. Thank you.





lucky909091 said:


> I played around with this instrument and I can recommend the library and the support as well.



Thanks for your support and feedback guys. I really appreciate it and I'm happy to see you're enjoying the instruments!

If you have time please leave a comment on the http://xtant-audio.com/product/dicky-deegans-uilleann-pipes/ (product page).


----------



## WindcryMusic (Mar 31, 2016)

And to think I almost missed out on this deal! Thank goodness I stumbled across it about 8 hours before the sale ended. Purchased ... tested ... loved.


----------



## Lode_Runner (Mar 31, 2016)

Just scraped in as well, and glad I did as the demos sound great  Can't wait to fire these up. 

I was wondering David, do you have plans to sample any other types of bagpipes (Highland pipes in particular)?


----------



## d.healey (Apr 1, 2016)

Lode_Runner said:


> Just scraped in as well, and glad I did as the demos sound great  Can't wait to fire these up.
> 
> I was wondering David, do you have plans to sample any other types of bagpipes (Highland pipes in particular)?



Hi,

Yes I would really like to sample some Scottish pipes. At the moment I'm working on a few more Irish instruments, then I have a lot of orchestral instruments to do so it won't be any time in the near future but definitely something bobbing on the more distant horizon.


----------



## chimuelo (Apr 13, 2016)

Just got this.
Now I can do Braveheart themes better.


----------



## Cushy (Jul 19, 2021)

Hi folks im new to this forum, im guessing every one is using this plugin through the the full version of Kontakt player, or is there another route to using this plugin.
Regards Cushy


----------



## d.healey (Jul 19, 2021)

Cushy said:


> Hi folks im new to this forum, im guessing every one is using this plugin through the the full version of Kontakt player, or is there another route to using this plugin.
> Regards Cushy


You need the full version of Kontakt, it will only provide a time limited demo in the free Kontakt Player. I'm planning on porting this library to a dedicated plugin which will remove the need for Kontakt but it's not too high on my to do list at the mo


----------

